# Am I just biased?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Or are they really the handsomest wether and the most beautiful little doeling on the face of the earth? 

Hans, AKA "Kid"



















Treasure-of-the-Snow, AKA "Snowbell"













































The pics don't do them justice in the least! Snowbell is so dainty and Hans such a character!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I love Hans. Hes so cute and his eyes ~swoon~. LOL
They are beautiful, you can be biased all you want!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are both very cute! Those blue eyes on Hans sure stand out against his dark color!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! I love Hans!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are lovely AND you are biased. The pics are terrific.

Jan


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks all!  They are my "babies."


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

SO cute, but still biased   Snowbell has such sleepy looking eyes, and Hans is very Handsome, love his colors!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So adorable! I love the blue eyes on that dark coats of Hans'.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ohhh they are beautiful! Healthy looking goaties :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics, they are beautiful goaties! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice............. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hans is my favorite. I really like his color.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Handsome and beautiful, indeed! 

Deb Mc


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

No, I think it's a fact... they are the most precious on earth! Very Cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments on my goaties!  


> SO cute, but still biased   Snowbell has such sleepy looking eyes, and Hans is very Handsome, love his colors!


Haha, yup, I know I'm biased.  I love Snowbell's sleepy look.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you have good reason to be biased :dance: How cute are they!!!


----------

